# Mass dumbest



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

My buddy is a service plumber in the area and he was at a house yesterday for a service call and spotted this.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Team BP said:


> My buddy is a service plumber in the area and he was at a house yesterday for a service call and spotted this.


Creative, functional, cost effective. 

I'm inspired.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Team BP said:


> My buddy is a service plumber in the area and he was at a house yesterday for a service call and spotted this.


Must be. Home Depot costumer, not a Mass plumber

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That's how people get hurt.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

shame, they were so sloppy with the primer.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He should probably call the gas company and let them check it out and shut them off, just for safety reasons and his liability .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

aero1 said:


> shame, they were so sloppy with the primer.


Sorry I was in a rush with no time to be neat.... :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Sorry I was in a rush with no time to be neat.... :laughing:


Did you pick your own order on your lunch brae at your "day" job?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well you know, I've seen air lines made out of pvc................

David


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Not good at all..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i know its bad but, is pvc approved for gas piping where this is located? i doubt it but all of our codes are different. i would say copper is 100% better than this and i hate copper. i hope he didnt have to work on the water heater because he might be the bad guy (as others have said) and it might fall on him for not flagging it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i know its bad but, is pvc approved for gas piping where this is located? i doubt it but all of our codes are different. i would say copper is 100% better than this and i hate copper. i hope he didnt have to work on the water heater because he might be the bad guy (as others have said) and it might fall on him for not flagging it


Hell no, no PVC on gas in ma

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Well you know, I've seen air lines made out of pvc................
> 
> David


Thats some bad news as well...

I've seen a PVC Air Line that exploded and busted cement block nearby...

Should do wonders for skin....

I guess the question is what kind of explosion you would prefer to be around....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Thats some bad news as well...
> 
> I've seen a PVC Air Line that exploded and busted cement block nearby...
> 
> ...


I agree, nothing I would do.

David


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

just because it is currently working, even if by chance it is code approved, it still does not make it right. we all know what is right and wrong and i would hope there is not an arguement on this one. :thumbsup: i hope this handyhack has his day and the occupants of this house dont lose their lives over getting a "better" deal. :no:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I seen where a contractor used PVC sch 40 for a gas line underground around a school once. That was a nice job 3 in sch 40 steel across the roof to replace it all.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's awful!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Thats some bad news as well...
> 
> I've seen a PVC Air Line that exploded and busted cement block nearby...
> 
> ...


Yeah, here we're not even allowed to test PVC or any plastic line with air pressure. I've seen PVC air lines shatter, also. If that pipe sat in the sun too long...we know what can happen. I've seen a few PVC underground gas yard lines. It used to be legal in parts of south Texas. I don't think it is anymore and either way, I'd never use it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's awful!


 that wasn't the worst part. The way we found it was we started to tap the sewer, well we thought it was the sewer. The had put them both in the same ditch the sewer was two feet deeper and it to was PVC-DWV. I can still see the look on the guys face when he cut that line it was quite funny afterwards.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Have I seen worse? 

No. Never. That's bad.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a catastrophe going to happen . Do the right thing and make some phone calls !


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Cal said:


> That is a catastrophe going to happen . Do the right thing and make some phone calls !


we did


----------

